

We say: Better social network is possible! - ryanberry
http://www.whapsy.com

======
muhuk
TL;DR: Just another social network that claims it's different.

Their claims:

\- You can follow anything that interests you easily on Whapsy (Which you can
do in any other social network or even content sites these days.)

\- You can reach a wider audience easily by using Whapsy (You can reach a
wider audience when you sign up to any other social network as well.)

\- You gain an omniscient point of view on Whapsy (Wow, omniscient! WTF does
that even mean? "You can see every event from a different point of view." What
does that mean? Well, just go ahead and give them your email. What are you
waiting for!)

